# PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!



## Peter vom Mond (7. August 2010)

*PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*

Hallo Leute ich stelle ein neuen PC zusammen und hate eigendlich schon alle Komponenten zusammen. Und bin grad darauf gestossen das wenn ich USB 3.0 nutzen will ich ja auch ein Gehäuse brauch das es unterstützt.

Im Internet hab ich bis jetzt nur den Lian LI PC-A77F gefunden. Der mir allerdings etwas zu teuer ist. Ich weis das Lian Li das Geld wert ist, da ich auch eins hab was mal über 200€ gekostet hat, aber für den jetzigen Zweck (Bürorechner) wäre mir ein Gehäuse um die 100€ lieber.

Kennt ihr noch gute Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Anschluß?

Vielen Dank im Vorraus

LG Micha


----------



## ReaCT (7. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*

Das Haf X hat welche ist aber auch bei ca 180 €
Allerdings: Warum musst du USB 3.0 unbedingt vorne haben? Hinten hat man ja die Mainboardanschlüsse und da musst du deine Casewahl nicgt unnötig einschränken. Alternativ ne neue Blende.


----------



## Pixy (7. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*

Wer suched der findet.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder:::29_10437.html?mode=gallery&f[USB%203.0]=2&ext=2


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*



ReaCT schrieb:


> Das Haf X hat welche ist aber auch bei ca 180 €



Im Moment ist das Case aber nicht so teuer 

Ich würde das HAF-X nehmen!


----------



## ReaCT (7. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*



Pixy schrieb:


> Wer suched der findet.
> 
> =2&ext=2]Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Gehäusefinder




Da musst du 1 x Usb 3.0 nehmen weil alles andere towermässige zu teuer ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*



Peter vom Mond schrieb:


> Kennt ihr noch gute Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 Anschluß?


 
Der nützt dir nichts, weil du das USB Kabel vom Gehäuse nicht ans Mainboard anschließen kannst.
Spar dir also ein Gehäuse mit USB 3 Anschluss.


----------



## Peter vom Mond (7. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*

Vielen Dank für eure Kommentare, werd es mir am Wochenende nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und euch am Montag dann berichten wie ich mich entschieden hab.

LG Micha


----------



## Crymes (7. August 2010)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*

Du könntest das Kabel höchstens durch den Wakü Anschluss nach hinten führen.


----------



## garfield36 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: PC-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 gesucht !!!*

So habe ich es bei meinem Gehäuse gemacht. Habe allerdings einen USB 3.0-Einschub im 5.25"-Format eingebaut. Kabel habe ich dann im Gehäusedeckel verlegt und dann durch die Manschetten für Wasserschläuche nach außen geführt.


----------

